# Deister Samstag/Sonntag 22/23



## chucky (18. September 2001)

Juhu, 

da ja nun viele von euch geschrieben haben Sie wollen sich mal treffen sage ich einfach am Wochenende gehts in Deister . Kurz vor weg bin kein HardcoreFreak "unsere Touren" waren bislang immer so 40 KM lang mal mehr mal weniger. Wind und Wetter war uns fast auch immer egal . Starten tun wir anner Mooshütte und düsen dann meist in richtung Springe also wer Interesse hat die Räder zu schwingen sagt es ...

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Pan (18. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> *Juhu,
> 
> da ja nun viele von euch geschrieben haben Sie wollen sich mal treffen sage ich einfach am Wochenende gehts in Deister . Kurz vor weg bin kein HardcoreFreak "unsere Touren" waren bislang immer so 40 KM lang mal mehr mal weniger. Wind und Wetter war uns fast auch immer egal . Starten tun wir anner Mooshütte und düsen dann meist in richtung Springe also wer Interesse hat die Räder zu schwingen sagt es ...
> ...




Hi Chucky

Interesse?? Immer!!!

Abba könnste das ganze nich mal ein wenig konkretisieren?
Ich mein, von der Mooshütte bis Springe is ja nu so ziemlich "Deister komplett"......

Wieviel Biker seid ihr denn so?
Startzeit?
Streckenführung? Einmal Kammweg hin und zurück... oder lieber zwei bis viermal rauf und runter.... oder "schaun mer mal, wos heute lang geht"....bissel sportlich oder "sightseeing"....oder oder oder......
Höhenmeter? So in etwa vielleicht...
Wie schnell fahrt ihr, bzw. wie lange braucht ihr so für 40km?

Weil, bringt ja keinem was, wenn der Pfeife rauchende, etwas untergroße Biertrinker  ewig mit langer Zunge dem 55kg-Marathon-Racer  hinterherhechelt..... 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raGe (18. September 2001)

> Weil, bringt ja keinem was, wenn der Pfeife rauchende, etwas untergroße Biertrinker  ewig mit langer Zunge dem 55kg-Marathon-Racer  hinterherhechelt.....




Naja, bei Chucky kommt das mitm Marathon-Fahrer schon hin  Aber wenn ich dabei bin, wird das Tempo automatisch weiter runtergeschraubt  

Ich wäre auf jedenfall fuer Sonntag zum Biken, weil ich am Samstag wie immer arbeiten muss... ab 17h.. wenn wir davor wieder in Hannover wären ginge das natuerlich


----------



## chucky (18. September 2001)

Hehe, 

ok gebe zu war bissel grob. Also wenns es von der Mooshütte bis nach Springe geht dann ist meistens der Kammweg unser Weg. Die letzten male warens es mehr so die kleinen schlammigen Wege eigentlich ist das wurscht. Naja vom Speed her net zu gemütlich aber auch keine Hetzjadg ... Um es mal so auszudrücken wenn man von unten in eins druchweg hochfaehrt sind wir schon ziemlich am Ende wenn wir oben sind  und je nach Weg richtet sich auch unser Schnitt Schlammwege so 13 kmh und Kammweg 16 oder so. Dann machen wir auch Pausen um uns zu staerken. 

Naja ich fahre zb. mit dem raGe der sich auch in diesem Forum rumtreibt ansonsten mit noch einem aber das kommt immer drauf an wer kann, Zeit und lust hat  mehr als 3 Mann nicht aber das muss ja net so bleiben! *G* falls das Alter auch ne Rolle spielt ich bin 21. So ich hoffe diesmal ein bissel mehr ins Detail gegengen zu sein ob Samstag oder Sonntag is erstmal wurscht  und starten so gegen Mittag.

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## gage_ (18. September 2001)

Hallo ...

.. falls das ganze Samstag stattfindet, waer ich evtl. dabei (falls Ihr mich lasst ). Wie isn das mit Anfahrt per DB?

Mit "Kammweg" kann ich nichts anfangen (d.h. kenn ich nicht, war noch nie im Deister), "kleine schlammige Wege" hoert sich ganz gut an. Ich bin zwar auch kein Super-Hardcore-Freak, aber etwas anspruchsvoll darf und sollte die Strecke ruhig sein, Asphalt (oder zahme Feldwege) hoch und runter find ich dann doch nicht spannend genug 

Falls das Alter ne Rolle spielt, bin ich 25. Wenn nicht, dann auch 

Let me know,

  Gregor.


----------



## chucky (19. September 2001)

da raGe am Samstag worken muss wird die ganze Fahrt am Sonntag stattfinden. Also wer bock hat melden! ... @gageC mit Kammweg ist doch allgeimen der Weg gemeint der "oben" langführt sprich auf dem Kamm des "Berges"  Asphalt und normale Wanderwege kreuzen unsere Touren aber jedesmal ich meine so wie wir nen netten neuen "unerforschten" Weg finden -> Augen zu und durch  

... cHuckY


----------



## Gerrit (19. September 2001)

Und ich muß Sonntag zur Taufe....son schiet...

Abba viel Spass dabei, nächstes mal komm ich auch....


 


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## RobBj123 (19. September 2001)

Also sobald ich meine kaputte Hand auskuriert habe werd ich auch dabei sein. Wie weit ist es eigentlich von Hildesheim zum Deister?

ciao
Robert


----------



## gage_ (19. September 2001)

Hey,

Sonntag werd ich wohl auch eher nicht dabei sein. Euch trotzdem viel Spass und bis naechstes Mal 

Gregor.


----------



## chucky (20. September 2001)

So wie es aussieht kann ja gar keiner von euch Nasen. Aber ich bin doch zuversichtlich das das noch klappen wird  die Bikesaison hat ja gerade erst angefangen *g*


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

Fahrt ihr oder fahrt ihr nicht?

Wenn ja, wann? Ok, Sonntag is mir schon klar, aber welche Uhrzeit?

will mal sehen, was sich einrichten läßt....

Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucky (21. September 2001)

Sagen wir um 13h, treffpunkt ist mir wurscht such dir was aus . Ich werde wohl auch am Samstag ne kleine runde drehen wenn das Wetter net all zu schlecht ist. Aber Sonntag will rage auch mit. Falls lust hast kannst ja morgen auch schon kommen 

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

Also 13:00 Uhr is spät....oha.....wennste da ne ordentliche Runde drehst und hinterher noch technischen Dienst an der Kiste vornimmst, leuchten ja schon die Sterne......

Ginge nich auch 11:00 Uhr?

Treffpunkt: Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf. Dann brauch ich meine Möhre net extra aufn Träger schnallen, sondern fahr direkt vor....

....Du mußt ja wohl eh mim Auto kommen, oder?

Samstag hat meine Holde  zum x-ten mal ihren 29sten Birthday und wäre wohl not amused, wenn ich da ne kleine Trail-Einlage im Deister einschieben würde....:

Gruß
Pan


----------



## chucky (21. September 2001)

Hauaha wo liegt das denn also normalerweise lande ich bei der Mooshütte  wenn das genau an der anderen Seite liegt muss ich mal sehen wie wir da hinkommen aber sollte klappen.

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

Anfahrt Feggendorf:

Über BAB: Abfahrt Lauenau links ab, nächste rechts Richtung Lauenau, am Ortseingang gleich scharf liks Richtung Feggendorf, im Ort immer der vorfahrtberechtigten Straße folgen, wo die Teerstraße endet, beginnt der Parkplatz.

Über B65: da, wo ihr sonst zur Mooshütte abbiegt weiter geradeaus, nächste große Kreuzung links Ri. Rodenberg, nach 500m wieder links auf Umgehungsstraße, nach ca. 5km (rechts is ne Kläranlage) links Ri. Lauenau, am Ortseingang....weiter wie oben.

Gruß
Pan


----------



## foxi (21. September 2001)

Hi
würd mich auch noch einklinken , hab ab heut mein Bike endlich wieder  
nur wenn es morgens bis 10:00 wie ******* regnet dann hab ich nicht so ne meinung
is da in Feggendorf ne Tanke um sein Bike eben mal so zu entschlammen


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

Hi Volker,

einklinken gerne..

Tanke? Nööö!!

Komm zu mir, ham wir ne Einrollpiste...

...hinterher kannste das Bike bei mir abspritzen...


Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (21. September 2001)

jau komme gerne erst zu Dir, dann brauch ich net mehr suchen und einrollen hört sich auch gut an. 
Ich denke ich bin dann um 10:45 bei Dir ... schaffen wir es bis 11:00 nach Feggendorf


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

10:30 wär besser...


Gruß
Pan


----------



## foxi (21. September 2001)

ok


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

...cu....Sunday......10:30....


heheheh.....wolln wir den, Hüpfern mal `n paar Singletrails kredenzen....????!!!!! 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Hattrick (21. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Hi
> würd mich auch noch einklinken , hab ab heut mein Bike endlich wieder
> nur wenn es morgens bis 10:00 wie
> ...


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

Sei kein Fisch/Frosch und quäl Dich Sonntag ausse Kiste....

Wieso Kreuzbuche als Treffpunkt? Denn Anstieg nehmen wir gemeinsam!!!

Also, soll ich Dich aussem Bett klingeln, oder triffste Dich freiwillig mit uns in Feggendorf!!!??

Ein unzumutbarer Umweg isses für Dich ja wohl nich...!!!!

Gruß
Pan


----------



## chucky (23. September 2001)

Moin also bis gleich um 11 am Parkplatz ...

... cu there


----------



## C0dy (23. September 2001)

Hey Chuckey  

Wusste garnet das du auch hier dein Unwesen treibst!  
Meld dich mal wenn du wieder von deiner Tour da bist. Wollt mit dir noch mal talken was den Kauf eines vernünftigen Bikes angeht.  

Villeicht bin ich ja dann nächstes WE auch mal wieder dabei. Euch Nasen dann nachträglich noch viel Spass!

C0dy


----------

